# Minimun loads?



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a question for you black powder guru's. I know there is a maximum load of 150 grains of powder but is there any sort of minimum load? I've heard that in reloading centerfire cartridges there is a min and max load data, does that apply to black powder?
The reason I ask is that I have a 12 year old daughter that wants to try hunting this year. I have 2 .50 cal smokepoles, and I'm wondering what is the lightest bullet/ powder combo's I could set up for her?

Thanks.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

There will be some rules in the proclamation about bullet weight. I believe that a .50 caliber with a "lightish" sabot around 230-250 grains and a load around 70 grains of powder should be quite doable. I doubt you will get much from a powder charge down around 50 grains, but I could be wrong.

Have fun and good luck. 

Firehawk


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

I think a lot of it depends on the gun your shooting. My 12 yr old shoots my 50cal TC Pro Hunter with 100gr and 300gr bullet but the recoil on my gun is much less then some because of the stock! I would think you should be able to shoot 80gr and a 240-250 gr bullet? Are you shooting loose powder or pellets? If using pellets you could get some 30gr and use one 30gr and one 50gr or three 30gr??? JM2$


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

TCS, Right now in my Rem I shoot 90gr 777 and a 300 gr SST. In my Omega I shoot 90gr 777 and a 250 gr SW. There is a noticable difference in recoil, with the Rem being softer. I was thinking about trying a minimunn weight bullet and maybe 60-70 gr of powder. I was just wondering if that would cause any problems having a light powder charge. 
I know the adrenaline boost of shooting at a deer will make it un noticeable, but it is at the range this summer I'm worried about. I don't want to spook my daughter out of going. Maybe I'll try to find some lighter than legal bulets for practicing with durring the summer.


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

I here you about not wanting to scare the youngsters!! It will be intresting to see how it shoots with 60 or 70 gr.


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

there is no need to shoot 150 grains of powder its a waste of powder ... you should do better from about 80 grains to 120 grains...depending on the muzzleloader you are shooting and the bullet


----------



## TCSSPRO204 (Sep 27, 2008)

You can use a 170gr bullet on deer or antelope. And 240 is minimum on elk or moose!!


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Many years ago I got a 5 point bull elk. using 7o grains behind a 320 GN maxi ball. He took 2 steps. Several bucks have succumbed to my kids and I using the same medicine.
I now use 100 GN of black behind a 210 GN "Ballett". But I do that for trajectory, not because I need more kick.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I use 100 gr 777 and a 250 gr t/c shockwave, in my T/C Omega and don't really notice to much kick but it does have a nice recoil pad, I've gone down to 85 gr and it still performed pretty well.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I started my kids out on LIGHT loads, so the recoil did'nt scare them off. Once they were ok with the recoil, I began to UP the powder, and bullet weight. 

I would let your Daughter tell you what is the "right Load".


----------

